# CSUSA Wide Open Group Buy - Closed



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2007)

2/14- Everything is shipped and I think we are ready to put this group buy to bed.  Below is a summary of costs:

Amount Paid	 $5,758.44 
CSUSA Costs	 $5,220.62 
Paypal		 $171.36 
Insurance	 $98.20 
Shipping	 $236.25 </u>
Remainder	 $32.01 

I will be passing on the remainder to IAP.

2/13- Got back from a long weekend last night and found that all the back orders had arrived.  I will get them out in the next day or two.

2/6- Beamer's went out today.  Jerry, your drill bit is on it's way.  I didn't forget about it.  Now just waiting on back orders.

2/3- the plain clips came in yesterday.  I'll get Beamer's out on Monday.

1/31 - After today, I will be down to only those waiting on backorders and mishaps in the order.  Has everything gone perfect, no.  I've messed up a few times and CSUSA has messed up a few times, but all of you have been gracious and understanding.  Thanks.  CSUSA, while they have caused some glitches, they have taken care of everything.  The main thing that I have learned from this buy is to split up all the orders before sending any of them out.

1/30 - Sorry Guys, I came down with something on Saturday and am still fighting it off.  I shipped 4 more out today.  3 more before all I have left is those waiting on backorders.

1/26- 13 more shipped today.  20 Down, 11 more to go. 7 waiting on Backorders

1/25- Shipping has started.  I will update the list at the bottom of this post.  I need to stop by the post office on the way home to get more flat rate boxes and envelopes.

1/23 - I received the shipment last night.  I was amazed how big it was.  I spent a good amount of time sorting and checking the order.  Only a couple problems.  The biggest issue was that they sent 3 of something that we ordered 4 of.  I also put the wrong code down for a set of replacement tubes.  Those problems are pretty small and should be resolved very soon.  I should have a few orders packaged up and sent out tonight or tomorrow morning.  I will email each of you when your order is shipped.  I'm hoping to have each order that can be completed packaged by Sunday and shipped no later than Monday the 29th.

1/17 - The order was shipped yesterday and is scheduled to arrive on Monday.  UPS shipping number 1Z8796930343247901.  63.3 pounds of stuff.  There will be a good amount of sorting to do.  I'm hoping that the first orders can go out on Tuesday.

1/16 - The order was sent in yesterday.  Only 5 items on Backorder.  Not too bad considering the size of the order.  Here is the list:

050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN â€“ expected middle of February
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN â€“ expected in the next day or two
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL â€“ expected middle of March 
050-5004 HB REPLACEMENT LEADS â€“ expected middle of February
050-9020 TUBES FOR IMPERIAL PEN â€“ expected in the next day or two

So those that should expect delays are hilltopper46, Tanner, aksarben, and jjenk02.  The rest of the domestic orders should start to see their orders starting the middle of next week.

The total for the items order was over $5200.  I will post when the boxes arrive.




The January Group Order is now Closed.

This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know. I'll let you know the price. 

In the list there are items list as out.  These kits are not in stock.  I want to avoid backorders as much as possible.  I did hear back from CSUSA  for quantities of what I have listed below.  I will allow you to order items listed as Limited, but beware, if you order an item that is backordered, you will not receive your order until all items are received.  CSUSA will not ship a partial amount of any individual kit if they do not have enough to fill the order.

This order could include things other than pen kits, i.e. key chains, letter openers, magnifying glasses... These prices will depend on volume ordered, so I will quote you the highest price and refund you any amount saved from a volume discount.  Larger items may include bigger shipping boxes and higher shipping costs.

Also included are Bushings, Barrel Trimmers, shafts and drill bits that qualify for the 15% IAP January discount.  I have several listed, but if you need one that I donâ€™t have listed, let me know.  I have confirmed that this does include the new Colt drill bits.  I have not confirmed the availability of drill bits and barrel trimmers.

I will leave this open until Friday (January 12, 2007). All payments must be in no later than Monday (January 15, 2007). I will place the order with CSUSA on Monday the 15th (after all checks cleared & Paypal balances transferred to my account). 

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by January 15th MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry.  To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username.  *For international orders, there is a higher Paypal charge. *

*Gift Certificates*
Did you get any CSUSA gift certificates for Christmas or did you take advantage of the free gift certificate offer.  Send them to me to offset your costs.  Do not send me more in gift certificates than your order.  I will not refund the difference.  If you are taking this option, get them in the mail quickly.

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.10 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders (less than $100.00) that will fit the USPS flat rate envelope, shipping (within USA) will be *$4.05 *including tracking.

*Domestic Insurance:*
*I require that you pay for Insurance.*</u>  I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.  The domestic shipping charges are below.  Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

Fee . . . . . . . . Insurance Coverage
$1.35 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.30 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.35 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.40 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.45 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500


International orders will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or gift certificates, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*
Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*The pens are newly sorted by type and item number.*

Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.97 	
050-0385 	RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN 	 $11.82 	
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.54 	Limited
050-4206	SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.55 	
050-4310	SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $9.47 	Limited
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.17 	
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $6.05 	Limited
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $8.75 	Limited
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $11.78 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $4.54 	Limited
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $6.05 	Out
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $12.87 	
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $11.89 	Out
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $5.76 	Limited
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	Limited
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	Limited
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	Limited
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $9.08 	Limited
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 	
050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 	Limited
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.78 	Limited
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.98 	
050-4130	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	 $37.87 	
050-4131	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $42.41 	
050-4132	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 	
050-4133	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $34.84 	
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 	
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.65 	
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 	
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $32.56 	
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.44 	
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.81 	
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 	Limited
050-4102	GOLD STANDARD EUROPEAN PEN 	 $8.32 	Limited
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.68 	Limited
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 	
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.45 	Limited
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.51 	Limited
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.98 	
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.54 	Limited
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $6.25 	
050-4418	GOLD STANDARD FOUNTAIN PEN	 $9.47 	
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $14.01 	
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.41 	Limited
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $8.32 	Limited
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.63 	
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $10.98 	
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $16.66 	Limited
050-0320	RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN	 $13.63 	
050-0360	RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT	 $7.77 	
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 	
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $46.96 	Limited
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $31.81 	
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $39.38 	Limited
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.45 	Limited
050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.45 	Limited
050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.52 	
050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.52 	Limited
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $10.60 Limited	
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $6.05 	
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $6.05 	
050-4108	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.84 	Limited
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.84 	Limited
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47 	Limited
050-4157	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.47 	
050-4158	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.63 	
050-4159	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.63 	Limited
050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60 	Limited
050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.60 	
050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.26 	Limited
050-4180	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.26 	Limited
050-2325	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	 $23.29 	Limited
050-2326	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	 $21.36 	
050-2327	Jr.Statesman BTN FP	 $21.74 	
050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	 $17.57 	Out
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $4.96 	Limited
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 	
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 	
050-0378 	RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL	 $9.08 	Limited
050-0379	RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN	 $10.04 
050-4185	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $45.44 
050-4186	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $52.26 
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.11 
050-4188	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $43.17 	
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.57 	Out
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.81 	Out
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $10.04 	Limited
050-4430	10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN	 $3.98 	
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.29 	
050-4417	GOLD STANDARD ROLLERBALL	 $9.08 	
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $5.00 	Limited
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $6.25 	
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.41 	Limited
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $4.17 	
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $29.16 	Limited
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $24.62 	
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $24.62 	Limited
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $20.07 	
050-5015 	TOOLBOX PENCIL	 $6.05 	
050-0304	RHODIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.81 	
050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $3.26 	
050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.30 	Very Low
050-4401	10K TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	
050-4410	SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	
050-4420	TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.73 	
050-4440	SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	Limited
050-4490	TACTILE TWIST PEN	 $3.18 

	Bushings		
050-0351	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT	 $3.43 	
050-1428	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL	 $3.86 	
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $3.43 	
050-4135 	Emperor Bushings	 $3.43 	
050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $3.43 	Limited
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.43 	Limited
050-4055	BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN	 $3.43 	
050-4198	BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	 $3.43 	
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $3.43 	
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $3.43 	
050-4521	BUSHINGS FOR JR. GENTLEMAN (VERSION 1) PEN 	 $3.43 	Limited
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $3.43 	
050-8430 	Presidential Pen Bushings 	 $3.43 	
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN	 $3.43 	Limited
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	 $4.28 	Out
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.43 	
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $3.43 	Limited
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL	 $3.86 	Limited
155-5111	Artisan Bushings 	 $4.28 	
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	 $3.43 	
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS	 $3.43 	
950-7200 	European Letter opener bushings 	 $2.57 	
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $4.28 	
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $3.86 	Limited


Other Items
195-3564	35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK	 $    9.01 
075-3764	37/64 INCH DRILL BIT	 $    7.72 
175-3153	7mm COLT Brad Point Bit	 $    7.30 
050-1200	7MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $    8.58 Limited
050-1201	8MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $    9.43 
050-1202	O SIZE PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $    9.43 
050-1203	S SIZE PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   10.29 
050-1204	10MM PILOT SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   12.01 
050-1205	27/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   14.59 Limited
050-1206	3/8 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   12.01 
050-1207	37/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   17.16 
050-1208	15/32 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   17.16 
050-1209	25/64 INCH SHAFT FOR TRIMMER	 $   12.87 
050-1220	1/2 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD	 $   12.87 Limited
050-1221	3/4 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD	 $   18.02 
050-8300	30 PEN STORAGE CASE	 $   28.27 


For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.


I am personally purchasing one of item #050-8300 which is the 30 pen storage case.  If I get two more ordered, the cost drops by $3.50.  This will require the larger shipping box at the $8.10 rate.
*Update: We only need one more ordered to get the lower price here.*


*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up.  I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site.  I do not make any money on group buys.  I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges.  I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. ==============================================

Please post all orders.

IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly . Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.
=======================================================
rcarmen - 15 Paid - Shipped - arrived
smokey10 - 5 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Jerryr - 17 Paid - Shipped - arrived
imagine - 9 Paid - Shipped - arrived
woodpens - 13 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Jim15 - 9 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Tanner - 15 Paid -  Shipped - arrived
Eastern47 - 28 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Mariner - 11 Paid - Shipped - arrived
gtanajewski - 30 Paid - Shipped - arrived
twoofakind- 6 Paid - Shipped - arrived
micah - 19 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Boss302 - 10 Paid - Shipped - arrived
heineda - 7 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Orgtech - 10 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Jim in Oakville - 10 Paid -  Shipped
mdburn_em - 22 Paid - Shipped - arrived
johnnycnc - 22 Paid - Shipped - arrived
UKpenmaker - 10 Paid - Shipped - arrived
hilltopper46 - 14 Paid - Picked up - Thanks for the Blanks
aksarben - 5 Paid -  Shipped
LEAP - 8 Paid - Shipped - arrived
beamer - 5 Paid - Shipped- arrived
jjenk02 - 34 Paid - Shipped
GaryMGg - 40 Paid - Shipped - arrived
DocStram - 15 Paid - Shipped - arrived
gerberpens - 18 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Woodlvr - 17 Paid -  Shipped - arrived
NCWoodworker - 4 Paid - Shipped - arrived
keithz - 4 Paid - Shipped - arrived
jcollazo - 3 Paid - Shipped - arrived
bca1313 - 19 Paid - Shipped - arrived
Me - 22

* Waiting on backordered items

Total Kits - 408
Other things - 83


----------



## rcarman (Jan 5, 2007)

050-4204 SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN $ 4.36 Qty (5)
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $ 6.55 Qty(5)
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 5.68 Limited Qty (5)

shipping 8.10
.31 for paypal
total = 94.10


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 5, 2007)

Chris, how about adding the following: 050-4310, 050-4206, both Americana pens, first satin gold, second satin pearl. John


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 5, 2007)

Chris,
The slimlines aren't listed. Will you include any of those? 050- 4420, 4410, 4440, 0304, 2404, 4060.
I really want an upgrade to the PSI kits -- want plating that lasts.
I'll order after I get your reply as this will affect my quantities.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastern47_
> <br />Chris, how about adding the following: 050-4310, 050-4206, both Americana pens, first satin gold, second satin pearl. John



Sure.  They would be the same price as the Satin Nickle.  What I don't have is an idea of availability.  I will contact CSUSA next week.  You can go ahead and order.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Chris,
> The slimlines aren't listed. Will you include any of those? 050- 4420, 4410, 4440, 0304, 2404, 4060.
> I really want an upgrade to the PSI kits -- want plating that lasts.
> ...



I have no problem adding these kits, but I probably won't be able to tell you the price until Monday.


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 5, 2007)

050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB                                       Qty. 1 $21.36
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP  Limited                                Qty. 1  $23.29 
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP      Qty. 1 $9.47
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP  Limited  Qty. 1 $10.45
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP Limited    Qty. 1 $13.52
cost     $78.09
shipping  $8.10
Paypal    $2.65 
Ins       $2.30
Total    $91.09

I think I have everything covered, if not let me know.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's mine

050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $ 29.16 (qty) 1
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.62 (qty) 1
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $ 14.01 (qty) 1
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 17.41(qty) 1
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $ 10.98 (qty) 1
050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 16.66 (qty) 1
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $ 23.29 (qty) 1
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $ 21.74 (qty) 1
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.44 (qty) 3
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.44 (qty) 3
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.77 (qty) 3

050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.43 (qty) 1

075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT $ 7.72 (qty) 1

That should total $203.33
Plus PayPal fees of $6.41
Plus shipping of $8.10
Plus insurance of $4.40
Grand total is $224.24

Please check my math just to be sure and let me know the PayPal address.

And a huge thanks for running this.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 5, 2007)

How about extra tubes, I realize there would be no discount on them, but some people (not ME[]) mess up while turning and need extra tubes. Can we use the above format and add any extra tubes we need?


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 5, 2007)

I seen that gerryr has a Havana Ballpoint, but i do not see them listed. Could you add those with bushings? Once you find out availability I will place my order.
Thanks in advance,
Andy


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would also be interested in the Ligero rollerball 050-0378 + bushings, and the Toolbox pencil 050-5015 + bushings and extra lead.
You did say Wide Open didn't you[8D]


----------



## micah (Jan 5, 2007)

Also the Havana Rhodium Fountain.....[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Chris,

You are a SAINT![]


Can you please see if they will include the Jr Gent Ball Point, Rhodium, kit number 050-0376 and at what price [].

Thank You


----------



## imagine (Jan 5, 2007)

here is my order,

050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $ 5.76 Limited (5)
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $ 21.36 (1)
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $ 21.74  (1)
050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN $ 9.08 Limited  (2)
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $ 3.86 Limited (1)
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $ 3.43 (1)
071-0290 10mm drill bit $ 5.50  (1)
075-0107 "U" size drill bit $ 11.99 (1)

Shipping $8.10
Insurance $3.35
PayPal $4.10

Total $130.39


Hope its OK if I added the two drillbits....Please check my math and send paypal info.
Thanks much,
Keith I


----------



## woodpens (Jan 5, 2007)

050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 5.68 Limited  5
050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $ 29.16 Limited  1
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.62  1
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $ 24.62 Limited  1
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 20.07  1
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.87  1
050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $ 46.96 Limited  1
050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 31.81  1
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $ 39.38 Limited  1
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $ 3.43  1
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS PENS $3.43  1

Sub-total $289.75
Insurance $4.40
Shipping $8.10
302.25
PayPal $9.38
Total $311.63

That's a lot of money for 15 kits! []
I appreciate what you are doing. It would be much more without the bulk buy.


----------



## jssmith3 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Chris, I am also interested in both the Ligero kits (reg. and fountain). Will order these if you can include them.

Janet


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />How about extra tubes, I realize there would be no discount on them, but some people (not ME[]) mess up while turning and need extra tubes. Can we use the above format and add any extra tubes we need?



Tubes are fine.  Just include the code and the actual price is fine.


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 6, 2007)

I will be adding the ligeros, havanas and the others requested on Monday.  I will also check on availability then as well.  I'm not available most of today (1/6), but I will respond to postings tonight.  This is going to be a big order.[:0]  At least I don't have to worry if we are going to hit the 100 pen mark at all.[]


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris: Im in, I just need to put an order together.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Chris. Thanks for doing this again. My order:

050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $ 6.44 (3) = $19.32
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.62 (1) = $24.62
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $ 21.74 (1) = $21.74
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.63 (2) = $27.26
050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 30.29 (1) = 30.29
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.52 (1) = $13.52


SubTotal = $136.75
Paypal   =    4.11
Shipping =    8.10

Total    = $148.96

If you find this to be correct please let me know and I will go to Paypal and make payment.

Thanks,


----------



## Tanner (Jan 6, 2007)

050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $ 5.00 Limited  5
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.62  2
050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 20.07  2
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $ 10.04 Limited  1
050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.87  1
050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.87  1
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 30.29  1
050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $ 37.87 1
050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 32.56  1

050-8300 30 PEN STORAGE CASE $ 28.27  1
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $ 3.43  1
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $ 3.43  1
195-3564 35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK $ 9.01  1

cost $307.15
shipping $8.10
Paypal $9.52
Ins $5.45
Total $330.22

Thanks for your help on this.


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris, please put me down for the following:

050-4205, Americana 10k qty. 5@$4.54=22.70
050-4204, Americana satin nickel qty. 5@$4.36=21.80
050-4206, Americana satin pearl qty. 5@$4.36=21.80
050-4310, Americana satin gold qty. 5@$4.36=21.80
955-0104 bushing set $$4.28
050-9140 replacement tubes, qty 10 $4.50
050-4464, soft grip 10k, qty. 5@$3.41=17.05
050-4165, euro satin nickel qty. 3@$3.98=11.94
total $125.87
shipping $8.10
paypal $4.09
ins. @3.35
Total cost $141.41
Will pay via paypal. Please send me your paypal address. thanks, John


----------



## DocStram (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris ... in addition to the other kits I want I am also interested in ordering some Slimlines and some Presidentials.  Could you check on availability? 
Thanks!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Chris ... in addition to the other kits I want I am also interested in ordering some Slimlines and some Presidentials.  Could you check on availability?
> Thanks!



Sure Doc.  I will check on Monday and add what's available.


----------



## mariner (Jan 7, 2007)

050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 6.05 Qty (5)
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 9.47 Limited Qty (1) 
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.45 Limited Qty (1) 
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 10.60 Limited Qty (1)  
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.63 Qty (1)
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $ 13.52 Qty (1)
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $ 21.36 Qty (1)
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.43 Limited Qty (1)
Subtotal - $112.71

Shipping - $8.10
Ins. - $3.35
PayPal - $4.04
Total - $128.20

Will pay via PayPal.  Thank you.


----------



## gtanajewski (Jan 8, 2007)

(5) 050-5205 10K AMERICANA PENCIL $ 9.47 W/Artisan Band            $47.35             
(5) 050-4464 10K SOFT GRIP PEN $ 3.41                              $17.05            
(5) 050-4465 10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL $ 4.17                           $20.85             
(10)050-4500 10K CLICK PEN $ 3.78                                  $37.80             
(5) 050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $ 3.98                               $19.90             
(1) 155-4503 BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL $ 3.86                   $3.86
Subtotal $146.80    


Shipping $8.10
Ins      $3.35
Paypal   $4.75
Total    $163.00
Furnish Paypal info

Thanks


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 8, 2007)

050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $ 6.05 (3)
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.43 (1)
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.77  (2)
050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $3.43 (1)
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $ 6.44 (1)
050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL $ 3.43  (1)

Cost-$50.42
Insurance-$2.30
Shipping-$4.05
Paypal-$2.02
Total-$58.79

Please double check my math and let me know so I can paypal.
Andy


----------



## micah (Jan 8, 2007)

My Order....

050-4490 Tactile twist pen $2.66 (7)
050-9005 Tubes for several kits .40 (1)
050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29 Limited (2)
050-0320 RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN $13.63 (1)
050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $3.43 (1)
050-0311 European letter opener $11.99 (1)
950-7200 Letter opener bushings $2.99
050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $3.18 (3)
050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 (3)
050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $3.26 (3)
195-3564 35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK $ 9.01 (1)
050-4092 Fine fountain nib $4.50 (1)


Shipping $8.10
Insurance $3.35
Total $156.11

-$60 gift certificates = $96.11 + paypal charges

Owed
$60 Gift certificate
$99.31 paypal

Please send paypal and address info. Thanks!
Micah


----------



## Boss302 (Jan 8, 2007)

050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 (8 x 20.07 = 160.56)
050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62 (2 x 24.62 = 49.24)

Shipping $8.10
Insurance $4.40
PayPal $6.98

TOTAL $229.28

Please confirm my numbers and send me a PayPal invoice.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## heineda (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello,

I will take 5 of the 050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 

and 2 of the 050-4109 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.84 

Thanks,
Dan Heine
daniel.heine@comcast.net


----------



## Orgtech (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like the following
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	         $ 9.17  (5)  $45.85
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $10.60 (5)  $53.00

                                                   Sub total                                           $98.85

                                                   Shipping                                            $ 4.05
                                                   Insurance                                           $ 2.30
                                                   Subtotal                                           $105.20

                                    Paypal   .31 + 3%                                               $3.47

                                                     Total                                              $108.67

Send me you Paypal info. Thanks


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 9, 2007)

1--050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87     $37.87
1--050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41   $42.41
2--050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01              $28.02
2--050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 Limited    $34.82
2--050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63                $27.26
1--050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 Limited     $29.16
4--050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62           $98.48
5--050-4500 10K Click Pen $3.78                               $18.90
2--050-4415 10K Artisan Rollerball $5.29                      $10.58
2--050-4408 10K Artisan Fountain Pen $6.25                    $12.50
1--155-5111 Artisan Bushings $4.99?
1--050-4135 Emperor Busings $3.99?                            
PM sent


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is my order,Thanks for doing this!

050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81 (4)= 19.24
050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $3.26 (2)= 6.52
050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30 (4)= 13.20
050-4401 10K TWIST PEN $3.18 (6)= 19.08
050-4410 SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN $3.18 (2)= 6.36
050-4440 SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN $3.18 (4)= 12.72

total=77.12
plus shipping 4.05
plus insurance 2.30
running total=83.47
plus paypal(83.47 x.03)2.50+.31=2.81
grand total=86.28
please double check my numbers,
and send paypal info. Thanks!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 10, 2007)

Here is my order Chris.

1x  050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN PENS $3.43
2x  050-9020 TUBES FOR IMPERIAL PEN  $ .60 ?
1x  050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $ 29.16 Limited
1x  050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $ 24.62
2x  050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $ 16.66 Limited
2x  050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $ 46.96 Limited
1x  050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.87
1x  050-4130 RHODIUM W/22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $ 37.87
2x  050-4131 RHODIUM W/22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 42.41




Cost of kits $346.21   (Please check maths are not my strong point[]) 

If you can let me know what is best to do next, as we won't know the shipping cost until we have the weight.
Do you want me to pay for the kits now and then pay for the shipping when we know it.?

Many thanks for doing this for us all.

Andrew


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris;

Here you go...

050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.97 - 1
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.55 - 1
050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17 - 1
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05 Limited â€“ 1 (if available)
050-4412 10K BROKERS PEN $6.05 - 2
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.77 - 2
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 Limited - 1
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 Limited - 1
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 - 1
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 Limited - 1
050-4430 10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN $3.98 - 2

Bushings
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $ 4.28 - 1
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $ 3.43 Limited - 1
050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $3.43 â€“ 1
050-4446 BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN $ 3.43 - 1

Other Items (if available)
050-8430 â€“ Presidential Pen Bushings $$??.?? ($3.99) â€“ 1

PayPal is $4.00 even

I believe this totals $122.89. If you confirm I will Paypal you ASAP.  I sent you an email about the shipping and you responded.


----------



## aksarben (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, I am in for a little order.

050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 X 5 =   50.20
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $ 3.43 X 1 =   3.43
050-1221 3/4 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD $ 18.02 X 1 =18.02
					Shipping  = 4.05
					Total	  =75.70

Thanks for doing the hard work
Scott


----------



## LEAP (Jan 10, 2007)

here is another one.

050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $ 3.43 â€“1 = 3.43
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44â€”2 = 12.88
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60â€”2 = 21.20
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26â€”2 = 26.52
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05â€”2 = 12.10

Kits and Bushings: 	76.13
Insurance:		  2.30
Shipping:		  4.05
Subtotal:		82.48
Paypal:		  2.78
Total:			85.26

Paypal on its way
Thanks,
Phil


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 10, 2007)

Chris, when I place my order can I add The replacement leads for the toolbox pencil 050-5003 and 050-5004? I realize that there would be NO discount for these..


----------



## jssmith3 (Jan 10, 2007)

050-0378 RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL $9.08-5  $45.40
050-0379 RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN $10.04-2  $20.08

total-$64.48
Shipping $4.08
Paypal $2.24
grand total (if I did it right?) is $70.80

Thanks, 
Janet


----------



## beamer (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Here is my order:

050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN $4.54 Limited Qty: 2 - clip: Plain
050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 Limited Qty: 1
050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.77 Qty: 2
050-0351 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT $3.43 Qty: 1

Total: $36.80
Shipping: $4.08
Insurance: $1.35
Paypal: $.31 + $1.11 = $1.42

Grand Total: $43.65


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here is my order:

050-4010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN  $ 4.54 (5) Plain	$22.70
050-5010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL $ 9.47 (2) 		$18.94
050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	$ 8.75 (5)		$43.75
050-0395 RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL	$11.78 (1) 		$11.78
050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $ 5.76 (5) Plain	$28.80
050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $ 5.45 (5)		$27.25
050-7090 10K FATHER SING DESK PEN $ 4.93 (5)		$24.65
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 (2)		$20.08
050-5015 Toolbox Pencil 	$ 6.05 (4) 		$24.20

Bushings		
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	$ 3.43 (1)		$ 3.43
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROL $ 3.86 (1)		$ 3.86
155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN 		$ 3.43 (1)    	$ 3.43
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $ 3.43 (1)		$ 3.43
050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $ 3.43 (1)		$ 3.43

Other Items
050-1221 3/4 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD	$18.02   (1)	$18.02
050-9130 Father Sing Tubes		$  .45  (10)	$ 4.50
050-9061 Cigar Tubes			$  .50  (10)	$ 5.00
050-9160 American Tubes			$  .50   (5)	$ 2.50
050-9015 Tool Box Pencil tubes		$  .50   (4)	$ 2.00
050-9008 Artist Pencil Tubes		$  .40  (10)	$ 4.00
050-5003 4B Replacement Leads		$ 2.99   (4)	$11.96
050-5004 HB Replacement Leads		$ 2.99   (4)	$11.96		
	        			     SUB TOTAL  $299.67
		                             Insurance  $  4.40
					     Shipping   $  8.10
					     Paypal     $  9.68
					     TOTAL      $322.45

Check my math and send me a paypal invoice to jjenk02 at cox dot net.

Thanks


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Here it is, after some editing and hard thoughts...

050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.87  (1) =$ 37.87
050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $ 31.81 (1) =$31.81
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $ 39.38  Limited (1) =$39.38

050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 37.87 (2) =$75.74
050-4193 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $ 30.29 (2) =$60.58
050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $ 32.56 (1) =$32.56

050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 (1) = $45.44
050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $37.11 (1) = $37.11



That should total $360.49
Plus PayPal fees of $11.53
Plus shipping of $8.10
Plus insurance of $5.45
Grand total is $ 384.57


Again my deep thanks,


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's my order:

2  050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47 	Limited
3  050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60 	Limited
1  050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.26 	Limited
1  050-2325	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	 $23.29 	Limited
1  050-2326	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	 $21.36 	
12 050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $3.26 	
12 050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.30 	Very Low
4  050-4410     SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN $3.18
4  050-4440	SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	Limited

	Bushings		
1  050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $3.43 	Limited

      Other Items
1  050-1221	3/4 INCH BARREL TRIMMER HEAD	 $   18.02 
1  075-0103        27/64 Drill bit                  $8.49
1  192-1250        12.5 MM Drill bit                $5.94

Subtotal: $248.69
Shipping     8.05
Insurance    4.40

Total     $261.15

I estimate the two drill bits at 85% list based on the note regarding the sale.

I'll pay from my Bank Account using PayPal.
Please double check my figures, send me a confirmed final balance and I'll make PayPal
payment tonight.

Thanks for all your effort to make this happen.

NB: Edited to add -- PayPal payment sent.


----------



## DocStram (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's my order:

3 - 050-4410 SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN $3.18 
3 - 050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 
3 - 050-4440 SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN $3.18
3 - 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Limited
3 - 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
1 - 050-4521 BUSHINGS FOR JR. GENTLEMAN (VERSION 1)/Statesman PEN  $3.43
1 - 950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $ 3.43

136.01  Kits and Bushings
  8.10  Shipping
  3.35  Insurance
147.46  subtotal
  4.73  PP fees 3% + $0.31
152.19  Total 

Please pm your PP infor and I'll make payment.
Thanks for doing this!

Al 
PP being sent


----------



## gerberpens (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry for waiting until the last minute, but here is my order:

050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 (1) = $14.01
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 (1) = $10.98
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 (2) = $42.72
050-0378 RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL $9.08 (2) = $18.16
050-0379 RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN $10.04 (2) = $20.08
050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 (2) = $12.10
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 (2) = $21.20
050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05 (2) = $12.10
050-4408 10K FOUNTAIN PEN $6.25 (2) = $12.50
050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 (2) = $10.58
155-5111 Artisan Bushings $4.28 (1) = $4.28

Subtotal = $178.71
Shipping $8.10
Insurance = $3.35
Paypal = $6.01
Total Cost = $196.17

Please check my math.  You can pm your paypal info and I'll make payment quickly.  
Thanks for your time and willingness to take on this group buy.

Gary


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is my order if I am not too late. 
050-0400 10K FATHER SING PEN $3.98 X 3 = $11.94  (Artisan)
050-0500 10K FATHER SING PENCIL $4.54 Limited  X 3 = $13.62  (Artisan)
050-4452 SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN $3.56 X 3 = $10.68
050-0355 RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN $4.96 Limited X 3 = $14.88
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 x 1 = $14.01
050-4184 IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM $39.38 Limited X 1 = $39.38
050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29  X 1 = $30.29
050-4135 Emperor Bushings $3.43  X 1 = $3.43
075-3764 37/64 INCH DRILL BIT $ 7.72 X 1 = $7.72
050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $3.43 X 1 = $3.43
195-3564 35/64 INCH DRILL BIT WITH 1/2 SHANK $ 9.01 X 1 = $9.01
155-0040 BUSHINGS-SING PEN $3.43 Limited X 1 = $3.43
950-3230 3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS $3.43 X 1 = $3.43
050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 (2) = $10.58
155-5111 Artisan Bushings $4.28 (1) = $4.28
071-0290 10MM drill bit $4.72 (1) = $4.72
Subtotal= $184.83
Shipping= $  8.10
Insurance=$  3.35
Paypal=$     6.20
Total=    $202.48

 Please PM me your Paypal address and I will pay as soon as I receive it. Thank you kindly.  Mike


----------



## NCWoodworker (Jan 12, 2007)

050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 (x4)
050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $3.43 Limited (x1)

Shipping $4.05  (??right)
Insurance $2.30
$           90.06
PayPal $3.01

Total -&gt; 93.07

Please let me know where to send Paypal

Thx, 
Chris Mathes


----------



## keithz (Jan 12, 2007)

050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.97 (1)
050-4220 TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN $6.55 (1)
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 (1)
050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81 (1)
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $4.28 (1)
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $3.43 (1)

sub total $32.48
ins $1.35
shipping $4.05
paypal $1.46
total $39.34

Please check numbers and send Paypal info

keithz


----------



## jcollazo (Jan 12, 2007)

050-0371   1	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.45
050-4156   1	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47
050-4177   1	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60
050-4037   1	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $3.43

33.95 Subtotal
4.05 Shipping
1.35 Insurance
1.49 Paypal

40.84 Total

Thanks


----------



## Tanner (Jan 16, 2007)

If part of the order is delayed until the middle of March, does that mean nothing will be sent to me until then?


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 23, 2007)

I posted an update today.  1/23


----------



## NCWoodworker (Jan 23, 2007)

Great!  Thanks for pulling this together, Chris.  This will be my first CSUSA order that I received...looking forward to putting together something different!

Chris


----------



## micah (Jan 29, 2007)

Recieved my order today!
Thanks Chris!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 30, 2007)

The postman cometh! Thanks Chris. I think I can speak for all of us when I say we
appreciate all the effort that you put into this. Thanks once again,
Gary


----------



## gerryr (Jan 30, 2007)

I got my order a couple days ago and I think there should be an award to anyone who does a group buy as complicated as this one had to be.  Great job Chris.  (Everyone stand and applaud now!)


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 30, 2007)

CLAP.... CLAP.....I don't know how he does it.
I would get paranoid doing my group buys when I was just ordering two types of kits [:0]
I wonder if he is going to apply for a job at CSU []


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 30, 2007)

My kits came yesterday. Thanks again for doing this.

Andy


----------



## NCWoodworker (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes..I received my package also!  Thank you very much for pulling this together!

Chris


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 1, 2007)

I re3ceived my order today. Thanks for your hard work and time putting this together for all of us.

Mike


----------



## LEAP (Feb 1, 2007)

Just got home from a buisness trip and what do I find on my desk but the eagerly anticipated package from Cris. Many thanks for all the work you did. I can't imagine where you found the time. Just another remainder of how great the people on this forum realy are.


----------



## eastern47 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chris, received the pen kits in good order today. Thanks for putting this group buy together. John


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 2, 2007)

Got mine.  Thanks Chris


----------



## johnnycnc (Feb 2, 2007)

My order arrived today,in good shape.
Thanks for your hard work,Chris![]


----------



## DocStram (Feb 3, 2007)

Mine arrived also. Thanks!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Feb 13, 2007)

Received the kits today, many thanks for all your work Chris


----------

